

Tricking the Uncertainty Principle - kercker
http://www.caltech.edu/content/tricking-uncertainty-principle

======
throwwit
There's also been some interesting prior work involving optics:
[http://phys.org/news/2012-09-scientists-renowned-
uncertainty...](http://phys.org/news/2012-09-scientists-renowned-uncertainty-
principle.html)

